# Dexedrine vs Modafinil/Provigil



## humanfemale (Jul 30, 2011)

What's worked the best for me so far is a mix of Celexa, Wellbutrin and Dexedrine. I was reading in the book Feeling Unreal that Dr. Evan Torch often prescribes the combo of Modafinil and SSRI as his "hidden pearl". Has anyone had the chance to compare an amphetamine-based stimulant (like Dexedrine or Adderall) to a non-amphetamine stimulant (like Modafinil/Provigil) to see if one worked better?


----------



## supernova009 (May 23, 2011)

humanfemale said:


> What's worked the best for me so far is a mix of Celexa, Wellbutrin and Dexedrine. I was reading in the book Feeling Unreal that Dr. Evan Torch often prescribes the combo of Modafinil and SSRI as his "hidden pearl". Has anyone had the chance to compare an amphetamine-based stimulant (like Dexedrine or Adderall) to a non-amphetamine stimulant (like Modafinil/Provigil) to see if one worked better?


I'm currently looking into Modafinil. Right now I am on 200mg of Zoloft and 300mg Wellbutrin. Still no relief. What has been your experience with Dexedrine?


----------



## humanfemale (Jul 30, 2011)

Dexedrine works really well, and I become very productive and healthy. But I think what happens is I eventually crash and then I have low days. Kind of like becoming mildly bipolar. I want to try Modafinil to see if it's a more stable level of stimulant. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## supernova009 (May 23, 2011)

Did you experience severe fatigue? My psych just put me on Wellbutrin because it's supposed to be more stimulating, but after 2 week I still don't feel any different. Anyway, thanks for responding, and definitely keep me posted about the Modafinil.


----------



## humanfemale (Jul 30, 2011)

supernova009 said:


> Did you experience severe fatigue? My psych just put me on Wellbutrin because it's supposed to be more stimulating, but after 2 week I still don't feel any different. Anyway, thanks for responding, and definitely keep me posted about the Modafinil.


Fatigue from Dexedrine? No, it gives me energy and productivity. But I think I end up crashing after, and being out of commission for a day. That's why I'm curious to try a non-amphetamine stimulant.

I'm on Wellbutrin. The first time I tried it, I would sweat like crazy at night, then that went away. It gave me positive effect the first couple of weeks and then it sort of wore off, but I keep taking it because I think it's doing something.


----------



## supernova009 (May 23, 2011)

Nah, I mean fatigue related to DP. I mean I feel like a narcoleptic with it. It's like I'm sleeping my life away.


----------



## humanfemale (Jul 30, 2011)

Same here. My doctor thought I had Kleine-Levin Syndrome for a long time.


----------



## supernova009 (May 23, 2011)

So Dexedrine made you feel like a normal person again?


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

i like provigil and nuvigil but insurance wont pay for them, even thought they're exponentially more safe and have s many less dangerous side effects and are totally less addictive.......


----------



## handshaker (Jan 5, 2016)

supernova009 said:


> Nah, I mean fatigue related to DP. I mean I feel like a narcoleptic with it. It's like I'm sleeping my life away.


 I think Modafinil will definitely help with the fatigue. It acts on the brain in a completely different way to other stimulant type drugs, have you looked into it?


----------



## handshaker (Jan 5, 2016)

humanfemale said:


> Same here. My doctor thought I had Kleine-Levin Syndrome for a long time.


Surely they can rule out the presence of the syndrome to test for a virus.

This is from the wiki page on KLS

"The onset of the condition usually follows a viral infection; several different viruses have been observed to trigger KLS."


----------



## 2141zach (Sep 14, 2015)

Dexedrine is the legal equivalent to meth, Its my understanding that it can be damaging although Im sure it gives you relief. I was addicted to adderall for two years before I even got DP I just dont want to damage my brain any more than I have with stimulant drugs. Nootropic stimulants may be a different story. Phenylpiracetam has only given me really noticable effects two times and when it did it felt like adderall without a crash the first time. The second time though I got a horrible crash from it.


----------



## handshaker (Jan 5, 2016)

humanfemale said:


> What's worked the best for me so far is a mix of Celexa, Wellbutrin and Dexedrine. I was reading in the book Feeling Unreal that Dr. Evan Torch often prescribes the combo of Modafinil and SSRI as his "hidden pearl". Has anyone had the chance to compare an amphetamine-based stimulant (like Dexedrine or Adderall) to a non-amphetamine stimulant (like Modafinil/Provigil) to see if one worked better?


Have you searched online to see where you can purchase?

I have been ordering generic modafinil from a pharmacy for a few months, and it works great for me.

Doubt i'm allowed to post it, but a quick google search should help you find a place to order from!


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Just started taking this today. Defo feel more alert. Any long term benefits?


----------



## texas2006 (Mar 16, 2014)

I've taken both of these medications and seen Dr. Torch. Dexedrine works a little bit for me but did not see any benefits from Nuvigil.


----------



## handshaker (Jan 5, 2016)

Have you thought of trying Selegline? This has a methamphetamine bi-product.

:Selegiline is metabolized by cytochrome P450 to L-desmethylselegiline and L-methamphetamine, the latter being one of the enantiomers of methamphetamine"

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selegiline


----------

